# Stay in Russia Mr. Snowden!



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

I just read that Edward Snowden has applied for political asylum in several countries including Nicaragua. If he flees there the US would undoubtedly retaliate by imposing severe trade sanctions, which would undoubtedly include the importation of their cigars. First Cuba now maybe Nicaragua, my favorite cigar producing countries, may be off limits to American smokers.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting take on the issue. This has enormous potential to turn political, so I would just encouage everyone from the outset, not to go there.

Thanks


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

im not proficient on how it all works but why cant some private group of people go to whatever airport he's held up in and just grab him. if hes that important of a target I would imagine theres ways to get him to where he should be.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cuz, grabbing people in airports, pretty much any airport, is universally illegal.

It's a tough situation from all aspects. He's guilty of breaching his top secret agreement, but did so in order to expose an even bigger crime. Thing is, while he can and likely will be prosecuted for his, it will be virtually impossible to prosecute the perpetrators of the crimes he exposed. I don't see him staying on the lam much longer. Sooner, more likely than later, someone will indeed nab him.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I see where you're coming from, but I don't know if I believe the current administration would go so far as to place an embargo on Nicaragua for granting him asylum. The fact is, they already have quite a bit of egg on their face due to what he exposed. They would prefer for the situation to go quietly into the night and find its conclusion without anymore big headlines for the media to run with. The US signed the Dominican Republic-Central America-United States Free Trade Agreement a number of years ago and I doubt they want to stir up issues with the other 4 parties involved by unilaterally shutting down trade with Nicaragua. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Snowden released what he wanted to, and alluded to having more. Then he stuck around in one place for a while before finally making his move toward asylum - that was foolish of him. The US invalidated his passport to limit or eliminate his options for slipping away. The US will get him, and he'll face trial for what he did...eventually.

I highly doubt Nicaragua would bother with accepting him for asylum. It's not worth their time.

As smart as this guy appears to be, i don't understand why he decided to reveal his info the way that he did. He would have benefited from releasing it within the borders of the country he wanted asylum in...not in some hotel room...and then eventually decide to travel somewhere and file for asylum after the world knows about him. Cuba may not be the best place for a lot of reasons, but at least he could have been smoking Cuban cigars on a beach watching the world panic about his revelations. Instead he was holed up in a Hong Kong hotel for days, fearing for his life and future.


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

This is a fascinating story but I think it's unlikely to affect trade to that scale. Interesting that he turned down the russian offer. Which means there could be more information coming.


----------

